# Casement window sill repair?



## RDJohannes (Jun 26, 2017)

I have wood rot in the sill of a casement window that has penetrated in the area where the crank mechanism attaches to the sill. Any chance of repair/replacement or am I facing a full window replacement?


----------



## bud16415 (Jun 26, 2017)

RDJohannes said:


> I have wood rot in the sill of a casement window that has penetrated in the area where the crank mechanism attaches to the sill. Any chance of repair/replacement or am I facing a full window replacement?



If you can do the repair yourself then it could be a possibility. If you are going to hire it done the labor would be more than a new window most likely.  

If there is rot it would be a good idea to remove the window both ways so you can see what is causing the water to get in and to see if there is framing damage.


----------

